# New state of the art Air Force Motto



## txpj007 (Oct 11, 2010)

This is the kind of crap that drives me nuts.  It took 9 months and a "lead scientist" to throw together an old recruiting slogan and an old motto.  I guess I'm supposed to get behind this like a semper fidelis.  Sounds like the work of the same cell that created the awesome airmen barracks...i mean battle uniform:doh::doh::doh:





10/7/2010 - WASHINGTON (AFNS) -- Incorporating extensive inputs from all ranks and career fields in the development effort, Airmen have selected "Aim High ... Fly-Fight-Win" as the service's motto. 

An enduring statement of Airmen's pride in their service, the motto is a two-part expression -- a call to action, with a response of commitment.

"The call and the response are two sides of the same coin," said Air Force Chief of Staff Gen. Norton Schwartz. "Airmen indicated 'Aim High' and the response 'Fly-Fight-Win' as indicative of their enduring commitment to do just that in defense of our nation." 

When the Air Force motto team embarked on the project, they committed to Airmen buy-in in an inclusive, well-researched effort, rooted in Air Force culture and identity.

"Airmen recognize a motto should represent something enduring," General Schwartz said. "It must be bigger than any single person, something that gives voice to the pride of service of all who've worn this nation's Air Force uniform -- past, present and future." 

"We took the time to try to get this right," General Schwartz said. "A service motto belongs to those who serve, and we've done our best to give voice to how Airmen feel about serving this nation." 

The chief master sergeant of the Air Force, the director of Air Force Public Affairs, the Air Force director of force management policy, and the commander of Air Force Recruiting Service provided the leadership oversight for the motto team research experts.

In early 2010, the motto team engaged in almost nine months of hands-on research that began with extensive face-to-face meetings with nearly 300 total force Airmen from all job specialties and in every major command. Airmen described to the team what they thought it means to be an Airman, to serve and what is unique about the Air Force. 

"The exhaustive research process showed that Airmen share a core set of identity concepts that serve as a basis for an Air Force motto," said Gen. Stephen Lorenz, Air Education and Training Command commander. 

"No matter what career field they serve in, Airmen consistently told us they see themselves, and they see the heritage of the Air Force, as those entrusted by the nation to defend the modern, complex security domains -- first air, then space and now cyberspace," General Lorenz added. "Airmen take this sense of mission very seriously." 

An Air Force-wide survey to validate and quantify input from discussions indicated Airmen have a shared pride in their abilities to adapt to meet any threat, and they feel empowered to bring innovation and excellence to the mission of national defense. 

After understanding the shared identity, the motto team began transforming words and concepts into a unifying, enduring and credible motto, said Lt. Col. Clark Groves, Ph.D., the lead scientist for the project. 

"The research team held more meetings with nearly 250 Airmen on bases in each major command, discussing scores of identifying words and concepts tied to the core Airman identity," he added.

"These discussions, information from Air Force historical archives, and input from total force Airmen, Air Force civilians, retired Airmen, and the public provided the basis for identifying the ideal motto candidates," the colonel said. 

That led to an Air Force-wide survey.

Five potential mottos emerged and were presented at CORONA for final consideration.

"This really was a process grounded in inputs from Airmen," Colonel Groves said. "We went Air Force wide four times, including face-to-face discussions at bases in every major command twice, and in two Air Force-wide surveys." 

"The data provided quality information on everything from accessions and retention, to diversity and broader Air Force cultural initiatives," said Gen Lorenz.

Airmen can expect to gradually hear and see more of the motto as it is included in Air Force presentations, correspondence and products. It will also be introduced in the coming year into basic training, professional military education, Reserve Officer Training Corps and U.S. Air Force Academy courses.

"This motto encompasses what Airmen say about what it means to serve in this great Air Force," said Chief Master Sgt. of the Air Force James Roy. "'Aim High ... Fly-Fight-Win' gives our service a new and lasting tradition for voicing our pride." 

The chief noted an important distinction between slogans and mottos.

"Slogans and ad phrases come and go, but a motto is meant to be passed from one generation of Airmen to another," Chief Roy said. "This is for the hundreds of thousands of Airmen who now serve, who have served and who will serve in the future."


----------



## AWP (Oct 11, 2010)

This is the kind of shit that makes Baby Jesus cry.

---

If the whole of our military would just run far, far away from this touchy-feely, namby-pamby, donkey-swallowing, bedwetter crap then it wouldn't NEED this touchy-feely, namby-pamby, donkey-swallowing, bedwetter crap. This crap feeds on itself and is one reason why all of this "consideration for others (to include our enemies)" garbage is infesting the ranks.

Fuck it, everyone gets a trophy. EVERYONE.

---

"Fly, kill, win."
"An Army of won."
Semper fidelis."
"America's Navy: A global force for killing."

We need killers, not social workers.


----------



## Nasty (Oct 11, 2010)

This too, like all the other attempts to establish an Air Force culture or heritage, shall pass (or be changed soon).


----------



## 0699 (Oct 11, 2010)

txpj007 said:


> When the *Air Force motto team* embarked on the project, they committed to Airmen buy-in in an inclusive, well-researched effort, rooted in Air Force culture and identity.
> 
> "Airmen recognize *a motto should represent something enduring*," General Schwartz said. "It must be bigger than any single person, something that gives voice to the pride of service of all who've worn this nation's Air Force uniform -- past, present and future."



God love my brothers in blue, but WTF is a "motto team"?  Really?  REALLY?  I'm trying to imagine Joe Airman getting pulled off the flight line in the middle of something important only to be asked how he feels about the AF image.

And no shit a motto should be something enduring; when you change it every five years that's really hard to do.

I'm wondering how much was spent on this...


----------



## pardus (Oct 11, 2010)

0699 said:


> I'm wondering how much was spent on this...


 
Probably not as much as what the Army paid for it's BS motto(s)...  :doh:


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 11, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> "An Army of *Juan*."


 
Fixed it for ya.


----------



## txpj007 (Oct 11, 2010)

0699 said:


> God love my brothers in blue, but WTF is a "motto team"?  Really?  REALLY?  I'm trying to imagine Joe Airman getting pulled off the flight line in the middle of something important only to be asked how he feels about the AF image.
> 
> And no shit a motto should be something enduring; when you change it every five years that's really hard to do.
> 
> I'm wondering how much was spent on this...



Just one more reason I'm sooooooo ready to get back to MY air force and away from the Big Blue. I've already got my motto and live by it.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 11, 2010)

Invisible J said:


> Fuck my life.


Im not laughing IJ..really Im NOT!


----------



## madness unseen (Oct 11, 2010)

The friends of mine that got to participate in the focus cell group for this here said almost every option was lame sounding, and the only cool one "sounded too much like semper fidelius and would not be chosen, so we could be set appart."
LAMMMMEE.
... and a flashback to bmt pt at the 331...


----------



## madness unseen (Oct 11, 2010)

Nasty said:


> This too, like all the other attempts to establish an Air Force culture or heritage, shall pass (or be changed soon).


 
Ah yes.


----------



## madness unseen (Oct 11, 2010)

0699 said:


> God love my brothers in blue, but WTF is a "motto team"?  Really?  REALLY?  I'm trying to imagine Joe Airman getting pulled off the flight line in the middle of something important only to be asked how he feels about the AF image.
> 
> And no shit a motto should be something enduring; when you change it every five years that's really hard to do.
> 
> I'm wondering how much was spent on this...


 You deserve the Nobel Prize for hitting the nail on the head with every one of your points. I'm serious, Obama got it for being black, surely your valid points merit it?

Edit: I am done whoring this thread now :)


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2010)

madness unseen said:


> Ah yes.


 
I politely object. If you are going to use OK Go's, This Too Shall Pass, then you have to use the ghillie suit version.


----------



## ShockWave (Oct 11, 2010)

WTF is a "Motto team"? How many people did it take to think of this motto? They could have probably google searched for a motto generator and come up with something better than what they did.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 12, 2010)

You know, the Marine Corps is the same way.  They keep changing the motto all the time.  You see originally it was Per Mare, Per Terram (By Sea by Land) before 1775, and Fortitudine (with courage) after the war of 1812 and then after our motto team convened they decided to change all that and go with Semper Fidelis in 1883.  Make up your minds already big Marine Corps!  It's hard to establish customs, esprit de corps and traditions when you are changing mottos every hundred years.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 12, 2010)

Just like our uniforms. 


View attachment 13232
Smedley Butler in WWI

View attachment 13233
John Basilone in WWII

View attachment 13234
General Mattis

Speaking of change, you can see that aside from the Division Patch John Basilone is wearing the uniform hasn't changed in the last hundred years.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 12, 2010)

View attachment 13237

EB Sledge WWII

View attachment 13235
Jason Dunham


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 12, 2010)

I see what you are saying Teufel, if I may just for comparison purposes... although the uniform is barely broken in yet and this was more of a candid type shot ...put up one of my favorite examples?

View attachment 13240


----------



## 0699 (Oct 12, 2010)

Teufel said:


> You know, the Marine Corps is the same way.  They keep changing the motto all the time.  You see originally it was Per Mare, Per Terram (By Sea by Land) before 1775, and Fortitudine (with courage) after the war of 1812 and then after our motto team convened they decided to change all that and go with Semper Fidelis in 1883.  Make up your minds already big Marine Corps!  It's hard to establish customs, esprit de corps and traditions when you are changing mottos every hundred years.


 
Damn right!!  Will we ever learn?!?


----------

